# Gaggia Selecta DeLuxe



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Can anybody tell me if the boiler is the same on the selecta de luxe and the Classic?

I looked online but can't find a parts diagram.

I'm thinking possibly not because of the lack of 3-way solenoid?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

The boilers are all pretty much the same but without a solenoid valve, the group is not the same as there is one fewer hole. So if you remove the group it should be the same. Certainly evolution and baby have the same boiler.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool, thank you


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the selecta is identical internally to coffee deluxe but inside a classic body


----------

